# Glazunov recommendations



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

Can someone tell me where to start if I am when getting into Glazinov, his most famous pieces and recommended recordings?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Well I don't know about most famous pieces but I love his saxophone concerto in Eb here's a pretty fab recording of it:

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Symphony-Glazunov-Saxophone-Concerto/dp/B001OBV9WM


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Symphony no.4, Stenka Razin, Violin Concerto ...

Serebrier´s, Rozhdestvensky´s and Fedoseev´s are among the best of the symphony recordings.


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

What are his most famous symphonies?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No.5 is the most well-known and recorded, but the 4th more immediately attractive, yet containing lasting qualities too.

Some more works: 
Novelettes for String Quartet (such as the Alla Spagnuola & Orientale); Piano Sonatas 1+2; "The Sea", symphonic poem; "Oriental Rhapsody" for orchestra; Symphony no.5; Piano Concertos 1+2.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

"The Seasons"

the saxophone quartet


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Serebrier's set of the Russian's symphonies would be an excellent place to start (Fedoseyev a relatively close second). Also, Jarvi's Chandos recordings of the orchestral works (Stenka Razin, The Sea, From the Middle Ages, Spring, Scenes de Ballet, and The Seasons) as well as Rozhdestvensky's album of "Tsar Iudeyskiy" are likewise excellent and in many ways, benchmark of the recordings of these works currently available. Likewise Utrecht String Quartet's albums of Glazunov's Strings Quartets are very much a safe bet and Stephen Coombs' traversal of the composer's piano music need not be recommended more highly. His ballet "Raymonda" (Svetlanov and the Bolshoi) is also very well worth getting into. 

As far as the symphonies are concerned, you should try the Sixth first, arguably his best symphony (although the Eighth is quite up there and I have a warm spot particularly for the Second and the Fourth).


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out the Lyric Poem and his two piano concerti as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Glazunov Violin Concerto with Jascha Heifetz.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Glazunov's always been a bit of a problem for me. I don't find his phrasing very easy to follow. His structures are amorphous, and he always seems to be in transition from something to something, but from where to where is a bit of a mystery to me. In that respect, he reminds me a bit of Elgar and Reger. Not to disparage these composers at all, that's just the way I perceive them. 

That said, however, I find Glazunov's most approachable music to be his piano sonatas, and as someone already mentioned, his "Seasons".


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Glazunov Violin Concerto with Jascha Heifetz.


And I second this. Mind you, it's the only bit of Glazunov I am familiar with, but it makes me want to explore the rest of his work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> And I second this. Mind you, it's the only bit of Glazunov I am familiar with, but it makes me want to explore the rest of his work.


Me too as a matter of fact. Can he simply be a one trick pony?

I hope the good Dr. gives me a free physical in exchange for the recommendation.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Glazunov? I recommend you listen to Stravinsky instead.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why you Russian him into something else?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I would recommend his Concert Waltzes, particular *Concert Waltz No. 1 in D*.

The ballet "*Raymonda*" is also something good to look at; you could check out the suite first as the ballet itself is quite long.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bruce said:


> Glazunov's always been a bit of a problem for me. I don't find his phrasing very easy to follow. His structures are amorphous, and he always seems to be in transition from something to something, but from where to where is a bit of a mystery to me. In that respect, he reminds me a bit of Elgar and Reger. Not to disparage these composers at all, that's just the way I perceive them.
> 
> That said, however, I find Glazunov's most approachable music to be his piano sonatas, and as someone already mentioned, his "Seasons".


Hey, thanks for the insight. I have managed to catch a ride in some of Elgar and more of Reger; maybe there are 'involving' journeys in Glazunov too. My (unfortunate) introduction to his music was "From the Middle Ages", long before I was middle-aged; it didn't take, and has colored my attitude.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just downloaded a complete set of his symponies on Amazon on the cheap; good reviews for the recording. I have and adore a set of Raymonda highlights but know nothing else by him, so it should be a trip!


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

A very catchy piece to start with would be his first symphony. That is what drew me to buy a set of his complete symphonies on impulse a couple years ago. Enjoy!


----------

